
Google Advanced Protection Program - uptown
https://landing.google.com/advancedprotection/
======
miej
So, my question is - just how reliable is this? black-hat hackers are one
concern of course, but given the revelations of snowden/prism/vault7, is it
actually just the case that we are, for all intensive purposes, living in a
post-privacy world? Of course, I've taken some steps to try to help my own
internet security, but even for the straight-forward threats, its difficult to
know what helps what, and the magnitude of the benefit conferred.

Are there perhaps any websites out there that provide comprehensive guides to
building up internet security/privacy, with regular updates about what courses
of action should be taken each each new database breach that becomes public
knowledge?

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15490282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15490282)

